# What the hell is a Fender RAD Amp??



## djpharoah (Apr 20, 2007)

This guy is selling a 75W Fender RAD amp. Thats all it says in his ad and thats all he claims to know about it too.

Any ideas? Anyone know about it?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 20, 2007)

yea, its rad man! kowabunga! never heard of one


----------



## heffergm (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the only reference I could turn up in 2 seconds of looking 

http://www.musicgearreview.com/review-display/319.html


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 20, 2007)

heffergm said:


> This is the only reference I could turn up in 2 seconds of looking
> 
> http://www.musicgearreview.com/review-display/319.html



Thanks - but thats a bass amp not a guitar amp.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 20, 2007)

They were made in the 90's, solid state, had gray carpet covering, black faceplate & red knobs. they looked like this (this is a bass version)







As far as sound goes, it's been quite a long time since I've even seen/heard of these. Let's just say that they're as popular as the 'Metal Strats' Fender put out.  

I'm thinking that they were an answer to the Peavey Bandit, etc.. that were (and kinda still are) the staple of beginner amps for people that want to jam but don't have the coin for all tube combos or 1/2 stacks. Back then you couldn't get an amp head for much less than a grand (not like you can now with E-Bay and the like).

Sorry I couldn't help as to what they sound like, but I think I recall people saying they were quite loud.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks - that looks fugly.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 20, 2007)

i used to have a 30 watt one with black covering. it looked much better than that one. Its been so long since i had the thing, i can't remember if it was any good. All i remember is it had a clean setting and two distortions, and that i eventually sold mine for $30.



Spinedriver said:


> Sorry I couldn't help as to what they sound like, but I think I recall people saying they were quite loud.



now that you mention it, i do recall it as being surprisingly loud for such a small amp.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 20, 2007)

I sort of inherted one. Distotion is total doo-doo but I absolutely LOVE the clean channels. 

I keep it in my room as a practice amp.


----------



## Drew (Apr 20, 2007)

Spinedriver said:


> Let's just say that they're as popular as the 'Metal Strats' Fender put out.



...though, it's worth noting the HM strats are actually QUITE popular in certain circles.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> ...though, it's worth noting the HM strats are actually QUITE popular in certain circles.



For sure.. It's not that they weren't any good, my guess is that your average Fender buyer probably wasn't too fond of the huge 'Strat' logo emblazoned on the headstock as opposed to the regular Fender look. They're just one of those guitars that just never took off.


----------



## Drew (Apr 20, 2007)

Spinedriver said:


> For sure.. It's not that they weren't any good, my guess is that your average Fender buyer probably wasn't too fond of the huge 'Strat' logo emblazoned on the headstock as opposed to the regular Fender look. They're just one of those guitars that just never took off.



Your average Fender buyer is also into the "vintage" look, probably plays a Vox, Fender, or Marshall tube amp with a wah and some sort of overdrive that's been in production since the 60's or is a Tube Screamer, and plays blues, country, surf, or classic rock. 

They sort of fucked that on up, in other words. 



(the sad part, is they learned their lesson and this is why they haven't built a seven. )


----------



## Phil Nuttle (Feb 24, 2021)

djpharoah said:


> This guy is selling a 75W Fender RAD amp. Thats all it says in his ad and thats all he claims to know about it too.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone know about it?


Have one, I just dug it out of a storage closet. I haven't used it in years, the 75w is input, it shows on paperwork, and I was told when I got it, that 10w was output. It does have some effects that my old VOX





Buckingham doesn't, and for a practice/studio it does the job just fine.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 24, 2021)




----------

